
Inmates can no longer receive book donations. They have to buy them - wowsig
https://www.wnyc.org/story/ny-inmates-can-no-longer-receive-donated-books-they-have-purchase-them/
======
neaden
"When there were five vendors, 77 books were available for purchase and 24 of
the titles were coloring books." They've added a sixth vendor, but it doesn't
say how many titles are available now.

I think this is truly shameful. I can't think of any good reason to deny
inmates books with a few exceptions. Much like increased costs to make phone
calls or replacing in person visits with expensive video-conferencing
technology this is just another way to extract some money from prisons.

~~~
Fej
I thought the same until I saw that this is being done by the state. Perhaps
it is simply laziness. It's far easier to have a whitelist than a blacklist.

~~~
zbyte64
Seriously! At least a for-profit prison would be sure to at least maximally
charge the inmate for the privilege.

~~~
StanislavPetrov
This move is clearly about profits. The money being drained from these
prisoners and their families goes to for-profit corporations. Have no doubt
that those making the decision to implement this scheme are making profits,
both directly and indirectly (Governor Cuomo among others). Kickbacks,
campaign contributions, and payoffs (both now and in the future) are just a
few of the ways. That's how business is done in New York (and elsewhere, but
especially New York).

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/04/nyregion/corruption-
trial...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/04/nyregion/corruption-trials-
albany-silver-skelos.html)

------
gumby
What is the purpose of prisons?

If it is penitence and rehabilitation, this makes no sense.

If it simply to incarcerate people for a while to make their lives difficult
and make them not want to reoffend, this makes the wardens’ and guards’ life
more difficult.

I suppose if the objective is to demonstrate righteous wrath and judgement
then this is a good idea. However such demonstration is not likely to make
society safer.

~~~
princeb
it is to remove the danger from society.

~~~
cooper12
Really? Last time I checked, all those drivers who speed haven't been locked
up for life and they're certainly a danger to society. Though prison might be
too hot for them with all those dangerous marijuana smokers which the justice
system has availed of us

------
StanislavPetrov
>Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s office has made the point that inmates still have access
to prison libraries, but some say it’s not enough.

Sickening that the state is gouging people (and families) least able to afford
it or contest the action. Not surprising it comes from the most corrupt
governor (Cuomo) in the most corrupt state (New York) in the country. This is
a governor who literally disbanded his own commission to investigate
corruption when it started investigating his own corruption

[https://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/23/nyregion/governor-
andrew-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/23/nyregion/governor-andrew-cuomo-
and-the-short-life-of-the-moreland-commission.html?_r=0)

Nobody should have any doubt that Cuomo and/or his political allies are
getting lucrative kickbacks from the small group of for-profit corporations
that stand to benefit from this despicable act.

------
dragonwriter
“At three New York prisons” is critically omitted (not by HN, it's a defect in
the source headline.)

------
horatiocain
this is a boring dystopia for us, but two layers of it for the inmates

------
Molaxx
This is wrong. So wrong , money really blinds. The idea of for profit prisons
is an abomination, giving incentives for increasing the amount of incarcerated
people is crazy and sad. It is also asking for corruption.

------
jopsen
Trump might be in office, but how is America going to get any better if blue
states like New York and California can not even run a decent prison system?

